# Ist dieses Notebook empfehlenswert? "Acer Aspire 7741G-484G50Mnkk"



## nanoneo (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte mir ein notebook zulegen.

bin auf dieses hier auf alternate.de gestoßen, kommt erst in den nächsten wochen raus und überlege mir dieses vorzubestellen.

ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - Acer - Acer Aspire 7741G-484G50Mnkk

was haltet ihr davon? preisleistungsverhältnis?

oder könnt ihr mir ein anderen empfehlen?
der laptop soll im preissegment bis 700 euro liegen. grafik, prozessor und sonstiges sollten ausreichen um problemlos beispielsweise GTA 4 oder Anno 1404 zu spielen und nebenher powerpoint offen und ein film laufen lassen.

der pc soll nicht high end sein, aber auch nicht zu basic. spiele zwar sogut wie nicht, aber wenn, dann soll es auch spaß machen 

grüße


----------



## SnakeDoc (18. Januar 2011)

Also dieses Notebook ist zum Spielen nicht empfehlenswert. Die Mobility Radeon HD 6370 ist eher eine Einsteigerkarte und hat mit gerade mal 80 Shaderprozessoren einfach zu wenig Leistung um vernünftig Zocken zu können. Damit wirste wohl auf niedrigste Details angewiesen sein. 

Dieses hier: Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Das dürfte deinen ansprüchen eher gerecht werden. Da ist eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 verbaut die 800 Pipelines hat und deutlich schneller ist. Die anderen gewünschten Dinge wie Filme gucken, Powerpoint etc schafft der AMD Phenom II X4 N930 4x 2,00 GHz auch locker. 

Wenn du noch warten willst und das Notebook nicht sofort brauchst, warte auch die neuen Notebooks mit SandyBridge die warscheinlich im Februar kommen werden. Das in kombination mit ner guten Graka wäre natürlich nochmal ein enormer performance Schub.


----------



## nanoneo (18. Januar 2011)

danke für die antwort!

war eben schon in einem arlt-shop und einem k&m-shop und habe auch dort erfahren dass die 6000er reihe nicht so leistungsstark ist...
ich schau mir mal deinen laptop an! gefällt mir

danke


----------

